# Interesting article about clomid, PCOS and insulin resistance



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I have started taking NAC after some initial research and thought I would share this with anyone interested  


N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC) May Offer Adjunct Support to Women with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome
Breaking News 4/19/05
VRP Staff

N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC), an antioxidant with insulin-sensitizing properties, may boost the effectiveness of other pharmaceutical treatments for polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS), according to a new placebo-controlled, double-blind, randomized trial.

Researchers studied 150 women who suffered from PCOS that was resistant to clomiphene citrate, one of the drugs used to treat this condition. The subjects, ages 18-39 years, were all undergoing therapy for infertility.

The researchers randomly assigned the patients to receive either 1.2 grams of NAC per day or a placebo. Each of the two groups also consumed 100 mg per day of clomiphene citrate for 5 days starting at day 3 of the cycle.

The combination of clomiphene citrate and NAC significantly increased both ovulation rate and the pregnancy rate in women with clomiphene citrate-resistant PCOS. The NAC-treated subjects experienced a 49.3% increase in ovulation compared to only a 1.3% increase in placebo-treated subjects. The NAC treated subjects also experienced a 21.3% pregnancy rate whereas none of the placebo-treated subjects were able to conceive. Two of the NAC-treated patients who were able to conceive, however, did eventually miscarry.

Although agents that stimulate the ovaries sometimes cause ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS), a serious condition that causes pain and potentially life-threatening consequences, no cases of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome were reported in the NAC group.

The researchers concluded that NAC is safe and well tolerated.

Reference:
Rizk AY, Bedaiwy MA, Al-Inany HG. N-acetyl-cysteine is a novel adjuvant to clomiphene citrate in clomiphene citrate-resistant patients with polycystic ovary syndrome. Fertil Steril. 2005 Feb;83(2):367-70.


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

That's great news, FF.  Well, it certainly seems to have worked for you on Magic Round Number 2


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Hi floss was interested in your post on NAC.  I am on awaiting referel for ivf so thought id try herbal remedies in my wait time.  So anyway have been on flaxseed oil and flaxseed granules and i have had regular cycles (as in 5-6 wks as opposed to 12-16 wks) and noticing ovulation discharge and pains.  Since i never ovd b4 until starting clomid i never had any ovd symptoms then clomid showed me what they are like.  When i had to stop clomid due to eye probs my cycles went back to there irregular non ovd selves so when i done a little research i discovered flaxseed and after a mth of taking it i noticed ovd symptoms i had had on clomid, since then all cycles i have noticed ovd symptoms and af will come 2 wks from this.  So anyway since i thght this was working i done more herbal research and have found agnus castus which i have been on 3 wks now.  I also read about NAC and was wondering how you found it.  Also sites i have been reading says you need to increase amount of vit C you take whilst on this supplement, do you do this?  Also have heard D-chiro inositol is a must for PCOS but cant be got here, do you know of this? Sorry im going on a bit but i have a list im taking to my herbal shop and they are:-
D- chiro inositol (pointless only in US)
D-Pinitol or Carob Syrup which contains D-Pinitol
Soya Lectihin with Inositol
NAC (as you know about)
Have you heard about the others, apparently these are the best for PCOS sufferers with proven ovulation and conceiving

Ive just wrote you a book!!!! But im adamant to self treat.  Its just i clearly am getting some sort of result with Flaxseed and figure if this works the other vits should

Any advice appreciated  Thanks Mel


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I havent been taking NAC for long so can't comment but all the research seems positive. I was recomended by my cons to not take agnus castus woth clomid as it can contraindicate it. I take MACA which is seen as a superfood. It comes from a peruvian root and is a major food stuff in south america. It helps to normalise Hormone levels and is also called peruvian ginseng. Agnus Castus can take up to 3 months before it starts working. I take a vit and min supplement and sometimes take extra chromium for blood sugar balance.
There are lots of things you can take but i does get confusing. 
Good luck and if you can see a herbalist or someone similar to get advice


----------

